# Notary required to sign documernt



## Square Mile (15 May 2006)

Hello all

I need to get a photocopy of my passport certified by a 'notary' in order to complete an overseas transaction.

Is this service provided by a Commissioner of Oaths or must it be done through a solicitor?

Does anyone have any recommendations in Dublin City Centre, and any indication of cost.

Thanks

SM


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

Does the recipient of this application not clarify what sort of authority they accept for the purposes of notarisation (in _Ireland _in particular)? Is [broken link removed] of any use?


----------



## Guest109 (15 May 2006)

i am sure a law was passed that any valid passport holder can now vouch for you


----------



## irishgolfer (15 May 2006)

There are plenty listed in the golden pages.I got a document signed recently and it cost 50 euro.Yours will probably be the same.


----------



## Square Mile (16 May 2006)

Hello all

Thanks for your replies.

Clubman - no, the recipients did not specify anyone, they just stated that the document would be approved if signed by a 'notary'.

I had originally intended to get the copy of the passport stamped and signed by a member of the Garda.  Any opinions on whether this would be valid?

Regards

SM


----------



## Gordanus (18 May 2006)

I got documents for the USA which insists on a Notary, signed by Dave Christie of Christie & Gargan in Parnell St, who was very reasonable and quick.   I got another document notarised by a guy in Ranelagh and was charged a lot.  Ask them about their charges upfront because they vary widely - I'd assumed that there'd be a set charge.  (PS I don't have anything to do with the legal profession if I can avoid it, so no interest pecuniary or otherwise in the firm mentioned)


----------



## HelenQ (20 May 2006)

All Solicitors can sign documents as they are now Commissioner for Oaths.  Usually they can charge €10.00 for the privilage.

Imagine being paid for your autograph!


----------



## almo (20 May 2006)

Square Mile, go to the Embassy of the Country, for eg, if you have a contract from Croatia, you go to the Embassy and they will notarise it, many notaries refuse to touch such documents unless they are legally translated (I had this with one solicitor!).

Call the embassy or consulate of the country you need, would be my best advice.


----------



## dubinamerica (29 May 2006)

Had to get some forms notarized so that I could complete transaction in USA - could have gone to the embassy but they charged per person, per signature and times were very restrictive. I searched online for list of notaries and found one on northumberland road - I think the cost was 50 euro in total which was the cheapest that I could find.  Contacted another office and they were going to give me a knockdown price of 100 instead of 120 euro !! Not just any solicitor would do for these docs as far as I was aware and as there was a time limit I didn't want to risk just having a garda sign.  And yes - get a price upfront.


----------



## FTB (3 Jun 2006)

Just to clarify that there is a difference between a Commissioner for Oaths and a Notary Public. HelenQ is correct in stating that any solicitor has the authority to sign a document as a Commissioner for Oaths but NOT as a Notary Public - this is something else. For example in the town where I live there are seven firms of solicitors but only one solicitor in one of the firms is a Notary Public. The fee for a Commissioner for Oaths is €10 per signature that they are witnessing - this is a blanket fee and you should never be charged more than that as the price is set, as far as I know, by the Law Society. I'm not sure about pricing for a Notary Public so as suggested before - agree a price beforehand. Good luck


----------

